# Speedport W724V Feste IP + DHCP



## BabyRay (4. März 2015)

Hallo,

im Speedport ist DHCP an von .100 - .199.
Ich benötige aber für einige Geräte ( HTPC, XBox z.B. ) eine feste IP.
Können die festen IP´s außerhalb der Range von .100-.199 sein?


----------



## rabe08 (4. März 2015)

ja, kein Problem. Mach ich bei mir auch so. Die festen IPs vergebe ich aus einem Bereich, den der Router via DHCP in Ruhe lässt. DHCP verteilt aus 192.168.2.100 bis 199, die festen kommen aus dem Bereich ...50 bis 99


----------

